# Deer & Turkey Expo



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone looking forward to the expo this coming weekend? Taking any deer to get scored? I went last year for the first time in probably 10 years and I was a little disappointed. Hopefully this year will be better!


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

I also went last year. So many people you couldn't hardly get in the door. Thankfully the World Predator Hunters convention was next door. That was a great show. I'm sure the Deer and Turkey Expo was good also just had my two little boys with me and I was afraid I would lose one of them in the crowd.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

wouldn't miss it! going down sunday:!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wheres it at?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Loved it last year! Did anone see my 14 point Non-Typical? It was right next to the New Crossbow State Record! It was one of the biggest there.. Not trying to bag. But I loved the show and didn't win any contest with my buck. Definatly going down this weekend with some of my buddies.. hoping to get some cheap turkey hunting stuff.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

ezbite said:


> wheres it at?


Ohio State Fairgrounds, Columbus. The website is www.deerinfo.com


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i'd be there if i wasn't on call for work


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll be there early Sunday....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My youngest son & I try to go down every year. Wasn't able to go last year, but we're headed there Sunday morning ........... have to remember to take more cash this time !!!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

T-180, It's like the casino. If you take more you spend more. LOL


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well I took more & , sure enough, I spent it all. Had to unload half of it out in the barn before we came in the house !!! The wife is understanding, but not that much.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Next year I will save up, have a stash of money that way she will not see it gone. I just suck at that planing ahead stuff..LOL


----------

